# Unban dauerhaft von IP´s möglich?



## Le-Seaw (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde von ISP gesperrt wenn ich von der Arbeit drauf will.
Kann ja sein das die Entwickler meinen Chef kennen ist aber eher unmöglich 

Nun die Frage, wie richte ich es ein das ich nicht gesperrt werde?
Von daheim geht alles normal.

Danke


----------



## jogy (24. Juni 2010)

Frage Deinen Chef, ob er für Dich den Port 8080 der Firmenfirewall öffnet damit während der Arbeitszeit einer anderen Tätigkeit nachgehen kannst.
(Da wird nen Job frei)


----------



## Le-Seaw (24. Juni 2010)

witzig man kann auch über port 80 drauf  nur als Info für dich.
ipserver/ispconfig

es sperrt mich nur bei port 22, alles andere geht ja.
das ist was nervt.


----------



## jogy (24. Juni 2010)

Ja dann verlege doch den Port auf einen, der von Deiner Firma aus erreichbar ist.


----------



## Le-Seaw (26. Juni 2010)

Es ist alles erreichbra, ich werde von ISPConfig und fail2ban gebannt 

Keine Firewall hier in der Firma.

Daher bräuchte ich ne Möglichkeit IPs von Hand einzutragen die nicht gebannt werden.


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2010)

Google: "fail2ban whitelist", 2. Treffer 

http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Whitelist


----------

